# Enjoy this...



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

ENJOY 8)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...dying-baby-creature-health-feeding-hours.html

Steve


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for that steve... Perhaps it's not such a cruel world after all :!:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Brilliant.
And the guy is a trained killer.

Dave p


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Brilliant.
> And the guy is a trained killer.
> 
> Dave p


You have to be to drive a taxi.

Ray.


----------

